# Renewal of UK passports for Children



## Sisterbem (May 13, 2012)

I did start a thread about passport renewal but I didn't give it a good title so I thought it might be better to start a new thread for this specific query.
On the subject of renewal of the passport of a child who was born in Cairo but has already had a UK passport, does the certificate of the registration of his birth at the British Embassy in Cairo need to be sent to the Passport Centre in Paris with the application for the new passport? Or does the fact that it's a renewal mean that they don't need it, please?
I do have a helpline number but at 72pence plus 20% VAT per minute, I'm trying to avoid using it.


----------

